# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tukholmassa vedetään 28 Solarista pois liikenteestä

## Vesa Nurminen

En huomannut, että tästä olisi ollut missään mainintaa. Ajattelin, että montaa saattaisi uutinen kiinnostaa. Se on jo pari päivää vanha.

Busslink on vetänyt 28 Solaris Urbino 12 -bussia pois liikenteestä, koska kuljettajat ovat kieltäytyneet ajamasta niillä. Kuljettajat sanovat bussin olevan liian epäturvallinen ajettavaksi. SVT kertoo, että Busslink on unohtanut koeajaa bussit ennen käyttöönottoa.

Tällainen ei taida olla kovinkaan tavallista. Onko Suomessa joskus sattunut vastaavaa?

----------


## JSL

Onko niissa joku vika oikeasti? Ruotsissa on kyllä työsuojelu korkeammalla tasolla kuin Suomessa, täällä jääräpäinen isäntä vain lätkäsis noille varotuksen työstäkieltäytmisestä. Äkkiseltään tulee mieleen, että Tommolan Kabusseissa oli yhteenaikaan ongelmia, taka-akselin oikean puolen jousijarrukello jääty, koska vedenpoistoreikä oli väärässä paikassa. Asiaa puitiin televisiossakin ja en ole varma, saiko sentakia tv:ssä esiintynyt kuski monoa. No, onhan niillä sitte ollu rutinoita siitä autosta muutenkin aika usein. Koko auton historia on varsin värikäs, siitä saisi vaikka kirjan.

----------


## killerpop

Svenskbusshistoria tuntee 56 Solaris Urbinoa (poissa laskuista on 3 Trollinoa), joten onhan niitä Ruotsissa sentäs jokunen.

Operaattoreina niin Veolia, Skelleftebuss, Nobina ja merkittävimpänä tämän vuodenvaihteen hankinnan myötä Busslink. Aina silloin tällöin eteen pompsahtaa kuvia Solariksista muuallakin kuin Tukholmassa, joten taitaa olla ongelma kovin paikallista laatua.

Tässä kuitenki pari kuvaa näistä Busslinkin Solariksista, helmikuulta 2010

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko niissa joku vika oikeasti?


Huomasin vähän myöhään tuon alkuperäisen lähteen tuohon busstidningen.se:n uutiseen. Muualla on vähän vähänlaisesti irronnut tietoa varsinaisiin syihin, mutta ilmaisjakelulehti City osaa kertoa seuraavaa:

Kuljettajat ovat kirjoittaneet protestikirjeen, johon on merkattu 38 muutosta vaativaa seikkaa kyseisiin autoihin ennen kuin niillä suostutaan ajaa. Näihin kuuluu mm. jo yhden päivän aikana aiheutuva selkäkipu, huono hallittavuus, irtoilevat osat ja huonot vaihteet. Eräs kuljettaja kuvaa busseja sanoin "halpaa pa**aa".

Solarikselta sanotaan, että koska autot on jo hyväksytty ja ostettu sellaisenaan, tulee Busslinkin maksaa kaikki vaadittavat muutostyöt.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Svenskbusshistoria tuntee 56 Solaris Urbinoa (poissa laskuista on 3 Trollinoa), joten onhan niitä Ruotsissa sentäs jokunen.
> 
> Operaattoreina niin Veolia, Skelleftebuss, Nobina ja merkittävimpänä tämän vuodenvaihteen hankinnan myötä Busslink. Aina silloin tällöin eteen pompsahtaa kuvia Solariksista muuallakin kuin Tukholmassa, joten taitaa olla ongelma kovin paikallista laatua.
> 
> Tässä kuitenki pari kuvaa näistä Busslinkin Solariksista, helmikuulta 2010


Luulajassa LLT:llä viime kesänä käydessäni en kuullut isänniltä haukkuja heidän Solariksistaan.

Yleensä tilaaja päättää, minkä merkkisen kuljettajanistuimen autoihinsa ottavat. (Mutta jos Rev... eikun Recaron ovat tilanneet niin kipeä selkä ei ole mikään mahdottomuus).

Mahtaisiko olla vain kyse uuden puolalaisen merkin vierastamisesta? Niinkuin Hesassa oli Ikarusten tullessa. Varmasti Puolassa tehtyjä autoja on SL-alueella ennestäänkin. Volvo 8700? Miltähän tehtaalta lienevät Busslinkin MAN-kaasuautot? Ovatko Puolan tehtaan tavaraa? Suuri osa HelBin MANeista on, ja ne polakit tuntuvat olevan ne parhaiten toimivat.

----------

